Ask HN: Is StackOverflow down? - baristaGeek
======
snazz
From the horse's mouth:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/Nick_Craver/status/10573854147707...](https://mobile.twitter.com/Nick_Craver/status/1057385414770769926)

It looks to have been a very brief outage.

------
gitgud
Doesn't seem to be down in Australia though

[https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/stackoverflow.com](https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/stackoverflow.com)

~~~
gitgud
It seems to be down in some locations

[https://outage.report/stackoverflow/amp](https://outage.report/stackoverflow/amp)

------
elboru
I think this is the first time I've seen StackOverflow down, and while I was
writing this it seems like it's back again for me (Mexico).

------
buildbot
It's down in Seattle

